# A-MAZE-N Pre-Heat Newbie Question



## pittman (May 23, 2011)

Newbie Mike B from NJ here.  I just wanted to see if this breakdown of preheating my smoker is correct.... 

1. Set the temp to what I want with NO meat and NO A-Maze-n.

2. After temp is where I want it, add the A-maze-n smoker lit, and wait for TBS (true blue smoke).

3. Add meat, and continue to follow smoke recipe for whatever i am smoking. 

Is this correct??

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Newbie Mike B from NJ here.  I just wanted to see if this breakdown of preheating my smoker is correct....
> 
> 1. Set the temp to what I want with NO meat and NO A-Maze-n.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would call smoke from my AMNS "Thin Blue Smoke". IMO, it is not really blue. The blue might come from burning actual wood. I never saw blue in either of my MES smokers either. The main thing is that you get it light & consistent, and not heavy white smoke. The AMNS does an unbelievable job of this.

Also if you aren't putting a whole lot of meat in, it doesn't hurt to put the meat in without pre-heating.

If you're putting a lot in, pre-heating will help a lot, because all of that cold meat will fight your heating system.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2011)

1. yes

2. as soon as you get it going good, put it in. It will continue to smoke perfectly for hours.

3. yes

Woops, Sorry Bear didn't see your answer.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

I agree with Bear and Al - the only thing I do differently is make sure the AMNS is going well before I put in the SmokinTex because there are no vents except the exhaust at the top so I need to make sure it is going well before I put into the smoker. Usually 10 min is good


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I agree with Bear and Al - the only thing I do differently is make sure the AMNS is going well before I put in the SmokinTex because there are no vents except the exhaust at the top so I need to make sure it is going well before I put into the smoker. Usually 10 min is good


Yup---Exactly---I should have mentioned that, because some folks PM me about their AMNS going out, and it even used to happen to me.

The main reason an AMNS goes out is because it really wasn't lit properly to begin with. I have found that you should hold the torch there for about 30 seconds. Then blow very gently on the fire, making it look like the cherry on a well-lit cigar. Then leave it alone for a minute or two. Then blow lightly on it again, then leave it alone. You will notice each time you do this, the smoke will get heavier from the lit area, in fact it will burn your eyes when you get close to it. That is when you know you have it lit right.

This may take 10 minutes, and seem like a PITA, but the fact that it won't go out on you will be a great reward. Once you put it in the smoker, it will smoke a little less than it did right after you blew on it, but it will be fine & it won't go out (unless you allow something to drip on it) !

Bear


----------



## pittman (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!

One last thing... The wood dust, is it a total preference thing, or are there certain woods better for different types/cuts of meat.  For example, is hickory only good for brisket. Something like that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> One last thing... The wood dust, is it a total preference thing, or are there certain woods better for different types/cuts of meat.  For example, is hickory only good for brisket. Something like that.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Just about anything works with anything, it's your own personal taste. Mesquite is the only wood that I would use exclusively on poultry and possibly fish and you may want to blend it with something else. It really doesn't work well with pork or beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Just about anything works with anything, it's your own personal taste. Mesquite is the only wood that I would use exclusively on poultry and possibly fish and you may want to blend it with something else. It really doesn't work well with pork or beef.


Like Al said, It's a matter of personal taste.

I use Hickory for EVERYTHING---Beef, Pork, Chicken, Turkey, Salmon, Trout, Venison-----Even my favorite Baseball Bat was made of Hickory !!!

Maybe I'm just old & set in my ways???

I used a little Cherry, Apple, and various flavors of barrel oak, but 90% of my smoking is done with Hickory.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (May 23, 2011)

YEA, what they said lolol  The pen torch for 20-30 seconds and a few hot-air puffs from me and that sucka is ready for instant gratification and the bestest smoking ever!


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

If I am doing cheese I use apple or pecan and if I am doing a tritip I mix Old wine or Old whisky and some cherry for a great tasting smoke. I use maple or hickory on bacon so like they said. What ever you like is the way to go


----------



## pittman (May 24, 2011)

You guys are the best!

I will be doing my first smoke in the next week or 2 (Cordon Bleu or BB ribs) havent decided yet, and i will Qview it, hopefully it turns out well.

I appreciate all the feedback, it really helps!


----------

